# Identification of my fish



## subnoize (Nov 3, 2009)

About 3-4 months ago I bought a small Pacu from an independent pet store. It has been a great fish so far, with no health problems and is always eager to eat. I set up another tank about 1.5 months ago to move it into (along with some Peacock Bass). I got a good look at its teeth and something seemed a bit of out place. I know that Pacus have human-like teeth that are used for crushing seeds and berries, but my "Pacu" has different teeth.



















Here in North Carolina, piranhas are illegal but I have read from time to time that RBP's get mixed in and are sold as Pacus. Did I get lucky or am I just over-reacting?

Thanks for any and all advice. If this is a RBP, then I guess I need to read up on its care and maintenance. Do you think that it will be okay to house with 2 Peacock Bass, a Needlenose Gar, and Pleco? I have just put these fish in there new tank, a 125 gallon.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pacu


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

that is a pacu for sure


----------



## subnoize (Nov 3, 2009)

Pacu? Really!?

Even though it has sharp teeth on the top and bottom? While I had it out, I peaked in its mouth and saw them just to make sure. Am I missing something, or do Pacus not have human-like teeth?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

100% pacu


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, it's a Pacu..100% absolutely, positively!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just like people have wierd teeth sometimes your pacu has some wierd looking teeth lol but yea definitely a pacu. and as a side note your going to need a much larger tank for the fish you intend on keeping. look into the care of those fish you have listed and you will see they get large very fast. i have kept all of those and know how fast they do grow. checkout AKSkirmish's pacu that thing is huge in a 500 gallon tank and he says it still dwarfs it. i hope you have a pond for these fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a cool set of chompers on that pacu.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pacu for sure, ugly box shaped mouth


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Pacu









This tells you Pacu expert







Expert because I bought them few times per dozen pieces, until eventually I found the original red belly! Until I came to this site I never knew real difference pacu or red belly. Now I am able to recognize the difference from the plane


----------



## subnoize (Nov 3, 2009)

I already have another tank -- a custom 350gal that I built over the summer -- that is already up and running in my office. The Pacu will be in a pond when I finally get around to finishing it.

Thanks for the help everyone. I was worried that I was going to get flamed with "Oh, no! Not another Pacu owner claiming they had a RBP!." I really thought I had a RBP when I saw those teeth. Perhap I should find him an orthodontist...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

well like everyone said Pacu and a nice colourful one at that


----------



## subnoize (Nov 3, 2009)

I am a bit disappointed since I thought FOR SURE I had a RBP. I have wanted one for about 1 years now but they are illegal in my state. One day though, I will own at least 1.

Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

And...never buy one







because it is a fish that lives in a cluster... Keep one rhombeus, one elongatus etc...but never one rbp


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

alexandar75 said:


> And...never buy one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I could care less if a Fish would be Illegal in my province. Just drive out of State or Province.

Im tired of listening to " The Man "


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## subnoize (Nov 3, 2009)

When I said that I would at least own "one", it was a figurative of speech.

And yes, I am tired of listening to "the man", but the closest state to me where they are sold is about 14-16 (one way) hours away. It would be difficult to keep it alive for the trip back. Not to mention explaining to my wife that I was gonna be driving around 30 hours to go buy some fish. She doesn't understand my love for fish (and snakes for that matter), but she is tolerant to a certain extent.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

In my country, which has not developed as your :laugh: , I can buy the tablets and they added to the water oxygen. I also purchased fish from far away...but 14-16 hours seems to long one way trip


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Pacu! They do have small teeth I think lol


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pacu, with normal teeth.
This is what his teeth look like, and note the few pointy teeth that are visible on your pics :


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

subnoize said:


>


You have a pacu this is a pic of some of my reds you can clearly see the difference. Sorry this is the best pic I could find.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


>


You have a pacu this is a pic of some of my reds you can clearly see the difference. Sorry this is the best pic I could find.
View attachment 187366

[/quote]

Deffo a Pacu mate!! it almost has a beak so to speak!!

Im a poet and didnt even know it LOL!!!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn Pacu. I just got back from a Pet shop like 25 mins away and they were selling baby pacu's as baby piranha's. What idiots.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Genesis8 said:


> Damn Pacu. I just got back from a Pet shop like 25 mins away and they were selling baby pacu's as baby piranha's. What idiots.


Sue em for false advertisement and get a sweet set up in return lol. J/K Id inform them before someone buys a dozen thinking they now have a shoal of reds and then find out they arent piranha. IMO pacus are damn ugly. AK's though.. must be the yellow or something it looks sweet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

subnoize said:


> Damn Pacu. I just got back from a Pet shop like 25 mins away and they were selling baby pacu's as baby piranha's. What idiots.


Sue em for false advertisement and get a sweet set up in return lol. J/K Id inform them before someone buys a dozen thinking they now have a shoal of reds and then find out they arent piranha. IMO pacus are damn ugly. AK's though.. must be the yellow or something it looks sweet.
[/quote]

Mine is 100% red belly pacu :rasp:


----------



## BLACKWATER (Apr 16, 2003)

PACU!


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Genesis8 said:


> Damn Pacu. I just got back from a Pet shop like 25 mins away and they were selling baby pacu's as baby piranha's. What idiots.


Just look at this...this is official presentation of one of Zoo-s in my country, about piranhas...
Black piranhas
Range: Central and South America
Habitat: forest edges, overgrown grass plains, mountain slopes
Life expectancy: approximately 18 years
Piranhas are representatives of families of fish whose hull is high and flat. Both jaws bear large, sharp, triangular, the sequences classified teeth, and teeth are similar in one line and on the palate. Their body is covered with tiny scales. In front of the dorsal fin is pointed thorn, and before the anal fin sticks out of two spikes. It is usually retained at the bottom, but if they saw the prey, appeared in thousands on the surface of water. They also follow boats in major rivers, looking for the food.
Say what, and not begin to cry???I gave you a translation of the basic text
and here is link... http://www.zoovrtjagodina.rs/ribe/crna_pirana.html
piranha...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

thats the nicest pacu Ive ever seen


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pacu :nod:


----------

